# Parents making a big deal over swearing!



## ErikH526 (Nov 24, 2015)

-


----------



## mgrev (Nov 24, 2015)

i'm 14 and i swear a shitton. when i get angry, and when i actually talk


----------



## RevPokemon (Nov 24, 2015)

Unless you live in a hut then you hear swear words by the time you are 8 tbh.

But hey I can kind of see his point to but I'd say your right


----------



## migles (Nov 24, 2015)

illogical censorship... just like censoring the sex organs on a porn....


----------



## vayanui8 (Nov 24, 2015)

Tell him its not your fucking problem


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 24, 2015)

I always hated swearing until I was about 9 or something...
The first ever swear word I used deliberately was piss, lol


----------



## RevPokemon (Nov 24, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> I always hated swearing until I was about 9 or something...
> The first ever swear word I used deliberately was piss, lol


Tbh piss, sucks and crap aren't real swear words imo


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 24, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Tbh piss, sucks and crap aren't real swear words imo


Hmm... I'm pretty sure piss is classed as a swear word in Britain.


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 24, 2015)

I hear kids in elementary school say "fuck" and "shit," even "n****." It's too late to tame these wild or "tainted" kids, going after the OP does nothing. I don't curse a lot when talking, I sometimes think back and feel that I sound weird cursing. That, and, unless I'm pissed, there's not much need to curse. Typing however, that's a different story.


----------



## RevPokemon (Nov 24, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> Hmm... I'm pretty sure piss is classed as a swear word in Britain.


Yeah but here in the USA I hear it all the time in various forms


----------



## frogboy (Nov 24, 2015)

i try to have the decency to keep my mouth in check when around kids.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 24, 2015)

Heh, at 14, he knows all these words already.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 24, 2015)

Lol, I'm 14 and know all these words, too!


----------



## emigre (Nov 24, 2015)

Next time you see him, tell him to fuck off and die.


----------



## RevPokemon (Nov 24, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> Lol, I'm 14 and know all these words, too!


That's because we tainted your mind with all our swearing bruh


----------



## mightymuffy (Nov 24, 2015)

Aha! Well I've got a 14yo son (the other's 15), and whilst we're always coming out with all sorts at each other for a laff, like blokes do, we never use the F word . Or cunt. Or twat. No problems either of us using feck when calling each other as I'm half Irish (and it's so-called not swearing if you listen to me mum, sorry, mammy... she's Irish)
Naturally I'm sure he's effin and jeffin every other word with his mates, I do myself! 

So OP, if you were in the gym saying fuck the odd time in front of my lad? Nah I wouldn't give a shite... I don't say that exact word to him (it has slipped out a couple of times though) but he's heard & said it before! 8-10 years or so ago though, when he was like 6... you'd probably get a bit of a look off me, plus a silent 'pri-i-ick' coming out of my mouth 

- 7 years old, daddy there has a point. 14yo though, daddy needs to get a grip methinks!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 24, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> That's because we tainted your mind with all our swearing bruh


My mum, dad, and especially my sister, all have a nasty habit of swearing a lot in front of me!


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 24, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Yeah but here in the USA I hear it [piss] all the time in various forms


Yeah that amused me when I travelled around there.

Almost as much as cunt being pretty mild as far as such things go in the UK but apparently quite a lot worse stateside.


----------



## RevPokemon (Nov 24, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Yeah that amused me when I travelled around there.
> 
> Almost as much as cunt being pretty mild as far as such things go in the UK but apparently quite a lot worse stateside.


I guess it's since cunt is seen as derogatory towards women stateside


----------



## ErikH526 (Nov 24, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> I guess it's since cunt is seen as derogatory towards women stateside


The positive note The Vaginal Monologues & Women Comedians are taking the word back! I love it women say the word cunt it does manage to make me laugh harder when a women use the word.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 24, 2015)

if it wasnt for everybody swearing, that 14 year old wouldn't hear it all the time anyways, right?

also, grow up and stop with the cussing. and grow up and stop whining about people telling you to not cuss


----------



## InsaneNutter (Nov 24, 2015)

At 27 years old you should have learned by now it's respectful to control your mouth in public, especially when younger people are around. Ok so he's 14 it's nothing new to him, what about if he was 4? It doesn't say much about you if your one of these people who feels the need to drop some sort of swear word in ever other sentence.

Just accept someone spoke their mind to you, like you were doing and move on.


----------



## ErikH526 (Nov 24, 2015)

Clydefrosch said:


> if it wasnt for everybody swearing, that 14 year old wouldn't hear it all the time anyways, right?
> 
> also, grow up and stop with the cussing. and grow up and stop whining about people telling you to not cuss


I see your point but anyone can say whatever they want to be honest. We're all different I have the right to say anything I want plus kids in public school will learn anything so really what's the point of protecting from cursing they're eventually going to know.


----------



## osaka35 (Nov 24, 2015)

What's that? A parent trying to protect the kid from the world, rather than teaching the kid how to handle the world? Classic.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 24, 2015)

escuse me sir but swores are bad and if u swore den ur bad
In all seriousness, I would understand if this person had their 5 y/o or something with them, but c'mon, _*14?*_


----------



## tbb043 (Nov 24, 2015)

People swear too fucking much these days.

Yeah, you hear kids swear, your kids hear other kids swear (particularly in the cesspool that is public school), etc,  but that doesn't make it any less unpleasant when encountering someone who's needlessly crass and swearing inappropriately. Like most things, there's a time and a place, and around someone else's kid isn't that place.


----------



## zoogie (Nov 24, 2015)

Probably the most offensive thing about fuck is it's a substitute for saying something intelligent. (valuing emotion over logic etc.)


----------



## driverdis (Nov 24, 2015)

migles said:


> illogical censorship... just like censoring the sex organs on a porn....



quick jab at censored Japanese porn, I see. 
There are actually women over in Japan fighting to remove censorship nowadays, that is how dated it is in this day in age.


----------



## ErikH526 (Nov 24, 2015)

To me censorship is just silly let people be free instead of being a censorship loving self righteous narcissistic conformist.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 24, 2015)

Don't swear.
Easy as that.

No need for vulgarities in public.
You're a barbarian OP.


----------



## grossaffe (Nov 24, 2015)

zoogie said:


> Probably the most offensive thing about fuck is it's a substitute for saying something intelligent. (valuing emotion over logic etc.)


Fascinating.  I seem to have inadvertantly applied a great force to my finger by means of a large mass aided by the gravitational pull of the Earth causing injury.


----------



## Margen67 (Nov 24, 2015)

frogboy said:


> i try to have the decency to keep my mouth in check when around kids.


If parents don't want to have their kids hear me swear they just don't need to go outside.
If you want to shelter your kids that's not my problem.


ErikH526 said:


> Yesterday when I was at the gym I said Fuck a few times and a parent finally said something to me about I shouldn't say that because his 14 year old was in front of him. How the fuck am I suppose to know?! People make such a big deal especially over a 14 year old who goes to public school who hears that kind of stuff anyway I don't understand why people have to be so stuck up over one word. Plus I was hating on Karl Rove so I'm assuming he is a conservative he was a rude dick so I ignored him and I didn't apologize he didn't deserve one to begin with. Plus he interrupted me when I was talking to my friend and I found it more rude to interrupt others while having a conversation.


LOL entitled parent doesn't want their snowflaek hearing those awful words.
How sheltered is that 14 yo kid?
If you weren't talking to them and you were saying it in response to pain tell them to go fuck themselves.
Or better yet play this



ErikH526 said:


> To me censorship is just silly let people be free instead of being a censorship loving self righteous narcissistic conformist.


But then the FCC would have complaints from lazy parents that don't monitor what their kids watch on TV


----------



## driverdis (Nov 24, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Don't swear.
> Easy as that.
> 
> No need for vulgarities in public.
> You're a barbarian OP.



The main problem I have with this is that it is people who decide what words are considered vulgar.
what if the word "Halo" was to suddenly be considered a vulgar word, then would people stop using that word in public freely?

real words have changed into supposedly less acceptable words before
the word "gay" is a great example. it changed meaning and look what happened. when is the last time somebody used that word in a sentence describing having a great day? (excluding watching Flintstones episodes)

I must be incapable of understanding why any words should be labeled as offensive/bad/vulgar?
it is just a word after all and other words that mean the same thing need to used in the place of a bad word for some reason when it means the same thing most of the time.


----------



## migles (Nov 24, 2015)

driverdis said:


> quick jab at censored Japanese porn, I see.
> There are actually woman over in Japan fighting to remove censorship nowadays, that is how dated it is in this day in age.


a little. but there are movies "on cable", it's old porn, but still porn.. they always show boobs but hide the sex organs.. either the woman puts the hand in front, or the legs are strategically placed, or they give the camera just the sides of the people... however theese movies, if you pay attention they are clearly faking it.. you can see either they are too far away from each other or just pretend, which is another mater
but come on. i hate those games of "the only forbidden thing is seing the nipple"
there is teasing and there is being ridiculous...

about bad words, i am kinda hypocrite.. i wouldn't want my kids saying bad words, in my everyday i don't use bad words it's just the habit of not saying them, sometimes i say one word or other, but it's not something i use normally or like to say it..
but at same time, it is just sound, air vibrating... there is no difference between a curse or a normal word... what will happen when you use a bad word? will a bomb explode? will it rain? what it is the effect? there is no effect...
it is just one of thoose "social stupid laws" like you can't wear a pajama for school or on your local bar even if it's extra comfy and you get really happy when wearing it..


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Nov 24, 2015)

We don't live in North Korea; we have rights. We can swear all we want. If they wish not to hear it, they can leave, as you're doing nothing wrong. Do not let them tell you what to do.


----------



## zoogie (Nov 24, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> Fascinating.  I seem to have inadvertantly applied a great force to my finger by means of a large mass aided by the gravitational pull of the Earth causing injury.


Funny, but "Ouch" would have been fine too. 

Nothing wrong with occasionally using "fuck", except when you use it as a common substitute for descriptive words. In that case it makes you sound really stupid. It's about self-respect, not some grand battle against censorship.


----------



## deakphreak (Nov 24, 2015)

tbb043 said:


> People swear too fucking much these days.
> 
> Yeah, you hear kids swear, your kids hear other kids swear (particularly in the cesspool that is public school), etc,  but that doesn't make it any less unpleasant when encountering someone who's needlessly crass and swearing inappropriately. Like most things, there's a time and a place, and around someone else's kid isn't that place.



I agree.  I used to swear quite a bit in high school, but realize now how childish and unnecessary it is.  People should be considerate of who is around you. Sure you have freedom of speech, but you should also be considerate.  If you don't smoke and someone smokes right next to you and all their smoke goes right into your face.. That person would not be happy.

I blast my music loud in my car driving around and listen to a variety of rock / rap.  If a song comes on that swears a lot and there is a car next to me at the stop light with their windows down and kids in the car, I turn the volume down until the light turns green and then turn it up again.  In public settings, I try to be considerate of others... that is all.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Nov 24, 2015)

deakphreak said:


> I agree.  I used to swear quite a bit in high school, but realize now how childish and unnecessary it is.  People should be considerate of who is around you. Sure you have freedom of speech, but you should also be considerate.  If you don't smoke and someone smokes right next to you and all their smoke goes right into your face.. That person would not be happy.
> 
> I blast my music loud in my car driving around and listen to a variety of rock / rap.  If a song comes on that swears a lot and there is a car next to me at the stop light with their windows down and kids in the car, I turn the volume down until the light turns green and then turn it up again.  In public settings, I try to be considerate of others... that is all.


I'm considerate in public. But, as a very old habit, I tend to say a few unpleasant words to the general public. To only unfold of how loudly I use these words without even knowing I actually even said them. It's a habit I have. Now, if I have a real reason to say this stuff, I'll do it. I shouldn't be pestered by the public of how to use my vocabulary in a free, public street. I don't like being told I'm not allowed to use my rights. That's pretty much the only reason I'd mouth-out these kinds of words.


----------



## GameSystem (Nov 24, 2015)

Am I the only person wondering why someone brought their 14 year old child to a gym?


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Nov 24, 2015)

GameSystem said:


> Am I the only person wondering why someone brought their 14 year old child to a gym?


I kinda thought about that. That should be dealt with by the parents. The kids is 14. Not 9. If you're going for a quick 1 hour workout, I'm sure the kid can fend for himself. I am 13 and live on my own. ( Please PM me if I need to explain. Don't call off on that yet. ) Nothing happened to me.


----------



## deakphreak (Nov 24, 2015)

I do think it depends on the situation.  14 is an age where the kid can be influenced greatly and it does make sense for the parents to be extra mindful of what the kids are doing and hearing.  They are just trying to be good parents and trying to do what they think is best for their kid.  Just gotta keep that in mind.  I don't believe that people that swear out of habit or whatever reason just needs to stop, just that we need to determine the best choice of words depending on the situation we are in.

The parents at the gym could have simply gone somewhere else.  If they were there doing some working out and then some kids come over by them and start cussing up a storm... that is just rude.  If they were there first and the parent / kid went over by them, then they had no right to complain about the vocabulary. (Edit: I shouldn't say they don't have the right to complain because excessive cussing should not be done in the general public anyway)


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 24, 2015)

ErikH526 said:


> I see your point but anyone can say whatever they want to be honest. We're all different I have the right to say anything I want plus kids in public school will learn anything so really what's the point of protecting from cursing they're eventually going to know.



societies binding rules don't really support excessive and public swearing so society, in this case, someone with their child, shunned you. and  chances are that quite a few people who aren't like dumb children, would support that persons view.
you seemingly dont want to be shunned,  you wouldn't have made the effort to start this topic if it didn't have any effect on you. you want positive reinforcement from us that it's ok to continue your cursing.
the right course of action should be clear as day, but you actually don't want to be shunned by society while still cursing excessively and in public. and then you draw out some really weak arguments like 'its not like i'm the only one and he'll hear anyways'.
whats the point of curing people with illness or protecting them from being killed, they'll die eventually anyway.
whats the point of flu shots, they don't have a 100% success rate.

now ask yourself, what do you actually have to lose when you stop the cussing or at least keep it to yourself?



Ruby Gloom said:


> I kinda thought about that. That should be dealt with by the parents. The kids is 14. Not 9. If you're going for a quick 1 hour workout, I'm sure the kid can fend for himself. I am 13 and live on my own. ( Please PM me if I need to explain. Don't call off on that yet. ) Nothing happened to me.



the kid might've actually been a member? several of my peers started going to a gym around that age.



driverdis said:


> The main problem I have with this is that it is people who decide what words are considered vulgar.
> what if the word "Halo" was to suddenly be considered a vulgar word, then would people stop using that word in public freely?
> 
> real words have changed into supposedly less acceptable words before
> ...



society decides what words are vulgar, but a word doesn't suddenly turn vulgar from one day to the next. its a process and unless a large number of people use the word halo in that specific way, it will never turn vulgar. but if they did, of course people would take it out of their every day conversations. just that it won't. ever. it has way too many positive connotations,

gay is not less acceptable word. you can use gay without a problem in the context of homosexuality OR even in the not much used 'happy and good' way if you want too. but you can use the word in a sentence where it's clearly understandable you use the word as an insult. thats not accepted.
i'm almost 100% sure what you actually mean is the word fag, which is never used for its original meaning anymore and has completely turned into a slur and insult.

so whats so hard to understand here? words are labeled as offensive and vulgar WHEN THEY'RE EXCESSIVELY BEING USED IN AN OFFENSIVE AND VULGAR WAY.

rarely do we invent a new word to insult people, we slowly change the general meaning of an existing word, add new meaning to it and when it happens to overshadow its original meaning, we stop using it because its ridiculous to believe anyone who uses the word fag is actually talking about cigarettes or bundles of sticks. or is meaning it in a friendly way.

really... its truly not rocket science


----------



## deakphreak (Nov 24, 2015)

Clydefrosch said:


> societies binding rules don't really support excessive and public swearing so society, in this case, someone with their child, shunned you. and  chances are that quite a few people who aren't like dumb children, would support that persons view.
> you seemingly dont want to be shunned,  you wouldn't have made the effort to start this topic if it didn't have any effect on you. you want positive reinforcement from us that it's ok to continue your cursing.
> the right course of action should be clear as day, but you actually don't want to be shunned by society while still cursing excessively and in public. and then you draw out some really weak arguments like 'its not like i'm the only one and he'll hear anyways'.
> whats the point of curing people with illness or protecting them from being killed, they'll die eventually anyway.
> ...



Well said and great points!


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 24, 2015)

I find people who swear in public to be pretty trashy.
Get a better vocabulary. I swear pretty bad when i'm at home playing some games with friends. But in public? Not a word.
I guess I have self respect though.


----------



## ErikH526 (Nov 24, 2015)

Clydefrosch said:


> societies binding rules don't really support excessive and public swearing so society, in this case, someone with their child, shunned you. and  chances are that quite a few people who aren't like dumb children, would support that persons view.
> you seemingly dont want to be shunned,  you wouldn't have made the effort to start this topic if it didn't have any effect on you. you want positive reinforcement from us that it's ok to continue your cursing.
> the right course of action should be clear as day, but you actually don't want to be shunned by society while still cursing excessively and in public. and then you draw out some really weak arguments like 'its not like i'm the only one and he'll hear anyways'.
> whats the point of curing people with illness or protecting them from being killed, they'll die eventually anyway.
> ...


I see your point but, I couldn't care less if someone was cursing excessively it's their right plus it's none of my business. I honestly don't really care about shunned from society plus I was shunned at school for being different and people treated me like shit for no reason. I do mind my own business but I hate nosy people telling you what not to say is pretty stupid. Plus I like being Anti-Social I don't like dealing with many people anyway. The internet does make it easier to talk about stuff.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Nov 24, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> I find people who swear in public to be pretty trashy.
> Get a better vocabulary. I swear pretty bad when i'm at home playing some games with friends. But in public? Not a word.
> I guess I have self respect though.


Is it because of *bearcanrock *you find these people trashy? I tend to let out a few words in public because of how sh--- crappy people treat me in public.


----------



## Minox (Nov 24, 2015)

The key is to know when you can swear freely. Not all situations call for swear words.


----------



## deakphreak (Nov 24, 2015)

I wouldn't call people who swear trashy.  Maybe they don't realize the affect on others, have a bad habit of it or that is how they grew up, so it's not really fair to call them trashy.  They just need to learn when and where like Minox said.  They may never learn that if they don't know or don't care how they are affecting others or how others see them.


----------



## ric. (Nov 24, 2015)

I don't know what you're talking about, I don't fucking swear.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 24, 2015)

driverdis said:


> The main problem I have with this is that it is people who decide what words are considered vulgar.
> what if the word "Halo" was to suddenly be considered a vulgar word, then would people stop using that word in public freely?
> 
> real words have changed into supposedly less acceptable words before
> ...



Cause people are fools.
Words change meaning and usage pretty much every decade.
A faggot used to be a bundle of sticks.
It also used to be a fried roll of chopped liver.

Honestly, I can't care less about people swearing.
It's becoming annoying with people do nothing but swearing.
I know, for example, some people who use a single swear word more then 10 times in one sentence.
It's those people who need to learn to censor them selves.

An occasional fuck is fine.
Atleast *TRY* to filter it a bit.

You don't want to be compared to a chav.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 24, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> Is it because of *bearcanrock *you find these people trashy? I tend to let out a few words in public because of how sh--- crappy people treat me in public.



Nope because it makes you sound trashy with a narrow vocabulary. When you talk like a 12 year old playing Call of Duty in public, you should feel shame.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 24, 2015)

ErikH526 said:


> I see your point but, I couldn't care less if someone was cursing excessively it's their right plus it's none of my business. I honestly don't really care about shunned from society plus I was shunned at school for being different and people treated me like shit for no reason. I do mind my own business but I hate nosy people telling you what not to say is pretty stupid. Plus I like being Anti-Social I don't like dealing with many people anyway. The internet does make it easier to talk about stuff.



i'm pretty sure that empty cussing isn't actually protected by the right to free speech (which i guess is what you mean when you say its their right). and everyone has the right to tell you to cut it out.

you do care. you never hear from people that don't care because they don't care enough to say something.
you feel that that parent was nosy, but you were, objectively speaking, rude by cursing randomly in public space. rude beats nosy as far as that goes.

no one likes being anti-social, dont kid yourself. its human nature to want to be part of a group, may it be the general population of your country, friends with the people in class, the other (usually self proclaimed) ourcasts who you're being anti social with together, or part of an online forum like this. doesn't have to include much interaction, but you don't want to be the opposite of social. you might just not have the means (self confidence, time, courage) to be actively social for now, or not actually realize that you're trying to socialize right here by looking for the people who agree with you on this topic.  so its easier to say that you're ok with being a bit alone and anti social by choice.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Nov 24, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> Nope because it makes you sound trashy with a narrow vocabulary. When you talk like a 12 year old playing Call of Duty in public, you should feel shame.


I am a 12 year old Call of Duty cursing skrub. Except, I'm 14. HAHA XD But, I don't do it on purpose. It's a habit.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 24, 2015)

Man, there really IS a relevant XKCD for everything. 

https://xkcd.com/1357/

tl;dr just because you -can- cuss your head off in public doesn't mean you -should-.  Just like you shouldn't scream at the top of your lungs at people, even though you can.  Because if you do, you're probably an asshole.


----------



## deakphreak (Nov 24, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> Man, there really IS a relevant XKCD for everything.
> 
> https://xkcd.com/1357/



Dang it. I have been away from that site for a while now and you sucked me right back in.  Goodbye getting any work done the rest of the day!


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 24, 2015)

deakphreak said:


> Dang it. I have been away from that site for a while now and you sucked me right back in.  Goodbye getting any work done the rest of the day!


In the interest of being a bastard
http://www.actsofgord.com/
http://www.darwinawards.com/

and if we are doing relevant XKCD
https://xkcd.com/243/

Anyway some interesting responses. I can not say swearing bothers me in the slightest as the reasoning for things to be swear words is so abstract and nonsensical. That said I much prefer to not use it to make it far more potent or far more amusing if I do, I especially enjoy a nice bit of deadpan delivery after I have led people to assume I am reserved and polite.

I am not sure how to end this so GG Allin it is


----------



## zero_g_monkey (Nov 24, 2015)

It should all be taken in to account the context it is used. When used properly, certain obscene words can add real emphasis to the statement. The problem is... most people lack the real understanding or basic grammar to use them properly. My own brother for example is absolutely one of the worst people in the word for trying to use obscenities to show frustration or anger or his weird adventures with women (which physically make me sick to hear about. they are pretty disgusting.) I myself am able to use the word fuck like it main stay in my own language. BUT... there is a time and a place for such language. When there is even a remote chance that a little kid will be present, I tend to reign in my tongue. Thankfully my son has enough sense to know that his father talks like a drunken sailor and not to repeat the shit coming out of my mouth. Time and place. That is all I am saying.

On the subject of the dude getting in your business about you using it. I personally feel that he should have went to another machine out of earshot if it bothered him so much. This is like some asshole walking up to me when I am stationary (and have been long before they arrived or they walk over to me standing out of the main line of traffic) to tell me my smoking bothers them. I politely tell them that "I was here first, you made it a point to come to me and I did my best to make sure not to subject others to my habits. But since they are a fucking moron and obviously want to start some shit, I am more than happy to oblige them." Then I give them a look like "Oh yeah motherfucker. I have been waiting all day on some dumb fuck to get in my shit so I can break a foot off in their ass. Hope you like size 14 Doc Martens in your asshole." In my twisted little mind, it gives me a laugh. I don't try to be a dick but I can turn it on real damn quick. If you think this is funny though, you should hear what happens when people climb up my ass in the checkout line.


----------



## grossaffe (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## CIAwesome526 (Nov 25, 2015)

driverdis said:


> The main problem I have with this is that it is people who decide what words are considered vulgar.
> what if the word "Halo" was to suddenly be considered a vulgar word, then would people stop using that word in public freely?
> 
> real words have changed into supposedly less acceptable words before
> ...


you have no clue how much i agree with you.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Nov 25, 2015)

Anyway, In 15 years, i have not knowingly or purposefully cursed (when i was a toddler i could have repeated on of the many new vocabulary words my dad said, you never know), but this was my choice. my parents probably wouldn't love me cursing to their face, and definitely wouldn't encourage it, but i could if i want, especially on the bus or in school... but i don't. i find it silly. i don't care if people curse in front of me, sometimes it helps express emotion (or possibly make a joke _slightly _funnier when used right). but when it gets to the point of people in my school... that's rude and annoying. These people haven't said a sentence w/out a swear word in at least 4 years. literally every 3rd word is a swear. and the better you see yourself, the more you swear it seems (so the more popular kids swear more) (im the exception here, i believe im going to be a billionaire, and i am pretty popular with my friends, pretty powerful, actually.).

If you have payed attention to my threads you know i cant even type out a curse on the internet. if i _ever _did include one in a post, it was in the thread title for effect, and was a low-level swear. but i haven't type any of them (that's right, i didn't type all 2 of 'em!), they were copied and pasted from another thread.


----------



## Kayot (Nov 25, 2015)

Shimoneta to Iu Gainen ga Sonzai Shinai Taikutsu na Sekai -> SHIMONETA: A Boring World Where the Concept of Dirty Jokes Doesn't Exist

Words have no power. If they did, magic would totally be a thing. It's like cults (including organized religions) seem to think that prayers have some sort of power. They don't. They never did. The only power that exist is within ourselves, be it for good or evil. Some people move mountains. Others want the credit, but not the work. It's society's role to make sure only the second one wins, bonus if the first one moves the mountain and the second takes credit for it.

Child proofing the world neglects the more important task of world proofing the child.

If you want to know who is in charge in your country, it's easy to find out. Just think about who you can't insult.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 25, 2015)

Kayot said:


> Words have no power. If they did, magic would totally be a thing. It's like cults (including organized religions) seem to think that prayers have some sort of power. They don't. They never did.



Curiously enough religions/spirituality/"magic" from places without the written word, or indeed where the written word was introduced comparatively recently, tend to be rather different, usually more internal or nature focused. I leave it to others to ponder what the merits of that might be.



Kayot said:


> If you want to know who is in charge in your country, it's easy to find out. Just think about who you can't insult.


Because I seem to have end these sorts of posts with a music video


Amusingly for me the word association for/complete the sentence for God save the queen is the fascist regime.


----------



## nxwing (Nov 25, 2015)

The first swear word I've heard was when I was about 6. I heard it from a family member.

I swear a lot, yes that's true but I try not to when I'm with of innocent children but when I'm with nasty children, I swear off the bat.


----------



## Rhyser (Nov 25, 2015)

Its probably about moulding you into a decent member of society. Swearing with friends whilst drunk is inevitable. Swearing when sober, in a public forum and infront of children not in keeping with good respectable behaviour.


----------



## Patxinco (Nov 25, 2015)

Tell that parent to buy his kid a Beats Headphones, and have use it all the day, then he never will listen that... 

oh wait... 

music is so puritan nowadays...


----------



## LittleFlame (Nov 25, 2015)

What the fucking shit is wrong with you for swearing in front of fucking kids you sick fuck
(obvious sarcasm plz don't kill me internet)


----------

